# Write a Message to a Friend (both online and IRL)



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi guys,

Trying out a new idea for a thread that once was around here. In this thread, you can :

a. write a message to a friend either IRL. (you don't have to include their name). Example:

Thank you for reaching me how to play the new Monopoly game last Saturday night . I had a lot of fun, and I want to learn more about you as the year starts.

b. Write a message to someone  on NF and tag them. 
Example:

@Jibutters I saw a drum performance before the football game yesterday. I thought it was amazing. Will try to post a short video later. 

@Hussain Did you ever start following the Naruto anime/manga again? I think you said that you had stopped a few months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Sep 1, 2019)

u is a bitch but i love u still


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Trying out a new idea for a thread that once was around here. In this thread, you can :
> 
> ...


Was it the marching band drumline? Those can be awesome to watch


----------



## Xel (Sep 1, 2019)

Tfw you have no friends


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2019)

@Xel We are you friends buddy.

@Mider T How have things been lately?

@Jibutters I think it was just a performance nearby. The march would be amazing to see though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 2, 2019)

@Sagepain
Stay safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 2, 2019)

I miss you a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Sep 3, 2019)

It has been a few years since I've heard from you, hoping everything is alright, and that you one day log back into social media and respond to my message.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 3, 2019)

@irl friend: i want to visit but ive never driven that far before by myself D: and so much traffic there!! 

@Atlantic Storm you guys are so cute it's like a mini sitcom also do u have any tv show/anime/video game recommendations


----------



## Skylar (Sep 4, 2019)

Friend no. 1: Love is not what’s making you fight for a person that causes you so much stress, it’s your hurt ego and elevated pride that is making you hold on to something you know is not for you. Learn the difference.

Friend no. 2: While your gaze is set on things that hold no real value, the things that do are slipping away. Value what's important.

Friend no. 3: Where your focus goes, your energy flows. Stop neglecting people who have proven over and over again they’d go the extra mile for you and likewise, stop worrying about people who have proven over and over again the only person important to them, is themselves.


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

@Dark, @Tendou Izumi I just finished the first season of Money Heist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Dark, @Tendou Izumi I just finished the first season of Money Heist



You finished at the speed of light


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> You finished at the speed of light


Yeah I just got a new Netflix account and it's free for one month. Gonna use it to the fullest


----------



## Skylar (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Yeah I just got a new Netflix account and it's free for one month. Gonna use it to the fullest



LOL.  Bless the Gods for 30 day trials. 

Make sure you unsubscribe your card before the due date. Netflix will charge you a month 2.3 seconds after your trial is over.  
If you live in the states, you're lucky. The Netflix goodies the  US has access to is top notch.


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> LOL.  Bless the Gods for 30 day trials.
> 
> Make sure you unsubscribe your card before the due date. Netflix will charge you a month 2.3 seconds after your trial is over.
> If you live in the states, you're lucky. The Netflix goodies the  US has access to is top notch.


Damn it's like that? Will do 

Nah i'm not from America. Do they have a bigger library than us non Americans?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Damn it's like that? Will do
> 
> Nah i'm not from America. Do they have a bigger library than us non Americans?



They do. Discrimination on non americans. 

Did you like it though? 


*Spoiler*: _Open if you did_


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm loving these. Keep em coming .


----------



## Yamato (Sep 5, 2019)

To my middle school and high school friends:
Thank you for all the fun memories we had together. I miss those fun times and they help me lighten my day and make me happy whenever I think back to those times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 11, 2019)

Fuck you for being such a cunt


----------



## Smoke (Sep 11, 2019)

I wish you the best, but I also want you to be more miserable than me.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 21, 2019)

I remember back when this thread was in the chatterbox which wasn't always chatterbox, hell of a nostalgia trip - insert meme here -


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Sep 21, 2019)

To a friend from another forum:
I am sorry we lost contact. I was depressed and going through a lot at the time, and that forum was a toxic place. I just didn't have it in me to respond to your last message.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry that I missed you this past Friday. The event was too far away .


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 2, 2019)

i miss you


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2019)

Great to finally catch up.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you imaginary friend


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for hanging with me yesterday.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey thanks for being there for me. Not!


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2019)

youre a piece of shit
what am i going to do with my day tomorrow
ah this just hurts but at least no action or desire this time
just wanna sleep and get over this
ur life must be quite pathetic right now as it was the last time i saw you so thats good to remember 
sleeep sleep
what a fraude you are 
sigh i think this helps?
idk
zzz


----------



## Vino (Oct 30, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> youre a piece of shit
> what am i going to do with my day tomorrow
> ah this just hurts but at least no action or desire this time
> just wanna sleep and get over this
> ...


@Atlantic Storm what'd you do dude?


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2019)

Vino said:


> @Atlantic Storm what'd you do dude?


there was an attack on titan fake preview with this exact storyline


----------



## Vino (Oct 30, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> there was an attack on titan fake preview with this exact storyline


man did you seek actual help tho? you sound like you actually need it broseph


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2019)

Vino said:


> man did you seek actual help tho? you sound like you actually need it broseph


lol yeah im fine, whatever happened was like 2.5 months ago. a month ago it was still pretty bad. but then these past few weeks ive been feeling a lot better and pretty good. but then last night it just suddenly hits me a bit again, but not enough to actually feel that sad over it again like the month before, more like "eh i know im gonna feel a bit nostalgic even months later because things take time but not enough to actually feel sad and cry over it again like last time" this time it's just vague feelings. meh just accept it and let it move past you and today i didnt even remember that i had been feeling that way


----------



## Vino (Oct 30, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> lol yeah im fine, whatever happened was like 2.5 months ago. a month ago it was still pretty bad. but then these past few weeks ive been feeling a lot better and pretty good. but then last night it just suddenly hits me a bit again, but not enough to actually feel that sad over it again like the month before, more like "eh i know im gonna feel a bit nostalgic even months later because things take time but not enough to actually feel sad and cry over it again like last time" this time it's just vague feelings. meh just accept it and let it move past you and today i didnt even remember that i had been feeling that way


well as long as you feel better and in peace then its all good, but what exactly happened may i ask?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2019)

Good job!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2019)

Sorry I fucked your girl...again.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 16, 2019)

To an online friend: 
Hurry up jerk


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for helping me out with the graphs


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 17, 2019)

I really behind you.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 19, 2019)

Wish we talked more... You're more interesting than you realise!


----------



## Ashi (Nov 19, 2019)

Fuck you @A. Waltz


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2019)

Swarmy said:


> Wish we talked more... You're more interesting than you realise!



Sorry man I've been busy


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I really behind you.


I'm*


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 22, 2019)

I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2019)

Good to hear from you today.


----------



## ??? (Dec 9, 2019)

How's it going, dragon master?


----------



## Yamato (Dec 20, 2019)

You had a week, you've been here for a couple days now. Get your act together, but.... happy birthday...


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 20, 2019)

Online: I'm rooting for you!

IRL: Fuck, I miss you.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 20, 2019)

I have surpassed you with this new form.


----------

